# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  عالذنيا زينب اشرقت والعالم اتنور ...}}~

## ورده محمديه

بِسم اللّه الرَحمَنِ الرَحيِم

اللَهّمَ صَلِ عَلَى مُحَمَدٍ وَ آلِ مُحَمَد وَ عَجِل فَرَجَهُم وَ ألعَن أعدائَهُم إِلى قِيامِ يَومِ الدِين
نر فع اسمى ايات التهاني والتبريكات الى سيدنا وشافعنا وحبيب قلوبنا الرسول الاعظم محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم والى حامي الجار حيدر الكرار الامام علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام 
والى السيدة الطاهرة المظلومه فاطمه الزهراء سلام الله عليها والى الامام المسموم الحسن المجتبى والى الشهيد الغريب الامام الحسين عليهما السلام والى التسعه المعصومين عليهم السلام 

ونرفع اسمى ايات التهاني والتبريكات الى مولانا الامام المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف 

والى المرجع السيد السيستاني دام ظله والى جميع علمائنا الاعلام ومراجعنا العظام 

بمناسبة ميلاد عقيلة الطالبين السيدة زينب عليها السلا م 
http://alakhyar.com/sound/file.php?id=698&mode=live




متباركين بمولد السيده زينب عليه السلام
اللهم ارزقنا زيارتها في الدنياء وشفاعتها في الاخره


نحن بنات زينب قدوتنا الزهراء 
زينتنا الحجاب والستر والحياء 
بدمنا الجهاد ونينوى المثال 
دموعنا العطور أسالها الحسين

متباركين با المولد


يازينب الحوراء *يا ابنة الزهراء*يا اخت الحسن *يا اخت الحسين *يابنت أم السبطين
متباركين با المولد


اهل البيت هم اهلي واهلكم وحبنا لهم وعاشقين اهل البيت الحنونين الظاهرين العاشقين بمناسبة مولد السيدة زينب (ع)السلام


نبارك لصاحب العصر والزمان والمراجع العظام والامه الاسلامية 
بولاده بطله كربلاء السيده زينب عليها السلام
وكل عام وانتم بخير 



رشة عطر فاطمية
و سلة ورد حيدرية
لكل عائلة شيعية
بولادة الحوراء الإنسية
مولاتنا زينب الهاشمية



ولدت العفاف وكل ذكر 
لما ولدت و قد زهت بك يثرب
متباركين بمولد الحوراء زينب



أشرقت من نور طه ضياها
سبحان ربي زينب أسماها
نبارك لكم مولد الحوراء



يا طيور الحب زوريهم
و على الجبين بوسيهم
و بمولد العقيلة هنيهم




الكون ينشد فرحاً 
والسماء تعزف طربا
والكائنات تتباهى تباركا
فبوركتم , بوركتم بولادة الحوراء زينب ولادةً



في دجى الأيام أشرقت , ومن ظلم الدهر تلألأت , واليوم ذكرى ولادتها عادت ...
فهنيئاًًلكم يا شيعة أحمد وعلي بولادة الحوراء زينب 



كتبت اسم زينب فوق السماء والفضاء فوق النجوم وامضه في القلب فاح عطره وشذى






بالخير الله يمسيك
ويحقق كل امانيك 
ومن الكوثريسقيك
وبمولد الحوراء اهنيك



زينب عطر الدروب
وحبها باقي في القلوب
وبمولدها عيدنا وعيدت كل الشعوب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

نـهنى الحجـهـ المنتـظر بمناسبهـ هذه المناسبه الشريفهـ

مــتباركه غناتي ورده محـمديه بمولد العقيله الطاهره


يعـطيك العافيه غـناتي على الموضوع الأكثر من راائع

مـاعدمنا جديدك المميز

تحياتي

----------


## حلاالكون

ياحلات هاالمسجات 
سلمت يمنااااااااااااااك

----------


## علي pt

الكون ينشد فرحاً 
والسماء تعزف طربا
والكائنات تتباهى تباركا
فبوركتم , بوركتم بولادة الحوراء زينب ولادةً




*متباركين بالمولد جميعا ..*

*وأسعد الله ايامكم ،،*

----------


## فرح

رشة عطر فاطمية
و سلة ورد حيدرية
لكل عائلة شيعية
بولادة الحوراء الإنسية
مولاتنا زينب الهاشمية


كل عاااام والجميع بالف خير وصحه وعااافيه
يسلموووو يالغلا 
وبوركت جهوووودك الطيبه
دمتِ ودااام عطااائك حبيبتي 
وردتنا الغااااليه
وينعاااد عليك وعلى الجميع 
موفقه

----------


## آنسة دراقة

كل عاااااااااااام وجميع شيعة على بخيرر



متبااااركين

----------


## النظره البريئه

نـهنى الحجـهـ المنتـظر بمناسبهـ هذه المناسبه الشريفهـ

مــتباركه غناتي ورده محـمديه بمولد العقيله الطاهره


يعـطيك العافيه غـناتي على الموضوع الأكثر من راائع

مـاعدمنا جديدك المميز

----------


## ورده محمديه

أسيرة شوق 
حلا الكون 
أخوي 
فرح 
أنسة دراقة 
غلاتو نظورهـ  
متبارك بالمولد مقدماً
واسعد الله ايامكم 
دمتم بفرح دائم

----------

